# The New 1200D



## vimwiz (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you seen the new 1200D?

18MP sensor (like the 600D had) rather than the 12 the 1100D had.
1080p video, up from 720p
Better built (less platicky and slick) , better LCD (though fixed non touch like previously)
And not much more in price! (Ok, it is more, but the 100D has replaced it in the low end so what do you expect)

Bit annoyed as I just got a 1100D!!! (and was disappointed with build quality compared to my previous!)


----------

